

Twitter Place Finder - Monitor tweets nearby - assente
http://twitter-place-finder.grigio.org/?h

======
rukshn
Good idea but never worked for me got my location right but not the tweets

------
assente
unfortunatly some areas aren't available in Twitter API. E.g Israel, China, ..
There is works It looks like <http://twitter-place-
finder.grigio.org/Barcelona,B>

